# My Little man, is he show worthy?



## Tomclaw69 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am having my guy obedience trained right now. Its hard,he has two more weeks to go then he comes home. I was just thinking if he is "show worthy or not" . Im in Broomfield Colo. Where do you start to show a dog. What do you do?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What type of dog is he? German showline, workingline, American showline, other? What sort of showing were you thinking of? Breed, obedience, other? How old is he?


----------



## Tomclaw69 (Apr 29, 2010)

Boy , Am I Dumb. I don't know thw answer to any of those.


----------



## Tomclaw69 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just thought he was cute enough


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As you have no idea what type of dog you have or what sort of showing you want to do, you should find the local GSD club and join them. That way you will find the answers to your questions. Once you figure out what you want to do with him, both of you will need continuing training in order to show in whatever venue suits the two of you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A picture would help.. Some backround info would help too. Do you have his pedigree? Where did you get him from?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he has no faults and is comfortable in the ring and has a good temperament (not overwhelmed by the ring or timid) then the short answer is yes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tomclaw69 said:


> I am having my guy obedience trained right now. Its hard,he has two more weeks to go then he comes home. I was just thinking if he is "show worthy or not" . Im in Broomfield Colo. Where do you start to show a dog. What do you do?


How many weeks are you then going to dog obedience class to learn to work with your dog after he's been taught his part? I know some of the best places have you stay a week so you can try to catch up on all the learning your dog was getting.

There's other types of dog shows beside conformation. Obedience, agility, tracking, herding, flyball, dock jumping, Rally.... all things to find in your local area so you can start learning WITH your dog and then having a blast to see how well the teamwork is playing out!


----------

